# Can anyone help ??



## 16938 (May 22, 2006)

I am soo glad I was able to stumble across this site. It seems like there a lot of us out there suffering with the same problems.... however I still can't find the best way to deal. My doctor recently diagnosed me with IBS-C. I tend to have extreme bloating, and very in-frequent BMs (like 1 every 2 or 3 days)







Does anyone have any ideas (diet, stress managemnent etc) that can help me cope? lessen the symtoms etc.? I am in desperate need. THANKS!


----------



## 21627 (Feb 26, 2006)

Take a look at this website. I think she's on to something.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

It's an MLM product that will fix just about anything according to their website.


----------

